# عظات الباباشنودة 2004



## الانبا ونس (15 سبتمبر 2008)

عظات البابا شنودة عام 2004
واجبنا في خدمة الاخرين
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_01.mp3
هل تعرف الله
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_02.mp3
موت الروح وقيامتها
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_03.mp3
مزمور الي متي يارب تنساني
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_04.mp3
لا يغلبنك الشر
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_05.mp3
لا تجعل رقعة جديدة علي ثوب عتيق
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_06.mp3
قيامة المسيح ضرورة لازمة
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_07.mp3
قدوس القوي
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_08.mp3
صلاة التحليل
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_12.mp3
سليمان الملك
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_13.mp3
سعي الله لخلاصنا
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_14.mp3
رحبعام واليشع النبي
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_15.mp3
ربنا موجود
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_16.mp3
رأس السنة
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_17.mp3
تداريب للصوم
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_19.mp3
بعض صفات الله
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_20.mp3
الهنا طيب وحنين
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_22.mp3
الهدف وتغييره
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_23.mp3
النعمة
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_24.mp3
الملائكة الارضيون
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_25.mp3
القديس الانبا انطونيوس
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_26.mp3
القداسة
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_27.mp3
العمل الجماعي
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_28.mp3
السيد المسيح مع تلاميزه
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_29.mp3
السامرية
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_30.mp3
الروح القدس
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_31.mp3
الرسل
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_32.mp3
الرب يحفظك
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_33.mp3
الزبزبة الروحية
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_34.mp3
الديان العادل
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons
الايجابيات في الحياة الروحية
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_36.mp3
الاعزار والتبريرات
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_37.mp3
اكنزوا لكم كنوزا في السماء
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_38.mp3
اعداء خفيين
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_39.mp3
احطنا بملائكتك القديسين
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_40.mp3
ابني الحبيب به سررت
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2004_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2001_41.mp3​


----------



## الانبا ونس (16 سبتمبر 2008)

*عظات قداسة البابا شنودة سنة 2006
جميع العظات تطلب اليوزر نيم و الباسوورد بالترتيب كالاتي
www.copticnet.com اليوزر نيم
copticnet الباسورد*
عظة الارادة
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_1.mp3
التجارب
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_2.mp3
التعامل مع المشاكل
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_3.mp3
الروح القدس
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_4.mp3
السماء
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_5.mp3
الكبرياء والتواضع
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_6.mp3
المعرفة
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_7.mp3
النوعيات
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_8.mp3
اله الضعفاء والصغار
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_9.mp3
اليشع النبي
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_10.mp3
امجاد السيد المسيح
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_11.mp3
حفظ الله
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_12.mp3
حنو الله ورأفته
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_13.mp3
سليمان الملك
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_14.mp3
سهل لنا طريق التقوي
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_15.mp3
عيد الصعود
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_16.mp3
قيامة السيد المسيح
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_17.mp3
كيف نقتني محبة الله
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_18.mp3
لمازا نصوم
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_19.mp3
مغبوط هو العطاء
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_20.mp3
يهيء للرب شعبا مستعدا
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_21 .mp3
يوم الخمسين السنة من نار
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_22.mp3
اسبوع الالام
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2006_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2006_23.mp3​


----------



## الانبا ونس (16 سبتمبر 2008)

عظات البابا شنودة لسنة 2005
معاملة الله للخطاة
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_03.mp3
متي تعمل النعمة وكيف
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_05.mp3
لا يغلبنك الشر
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_06.mp3
كل الاشياء تعمل معا للخير
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_07.mp3
ضبط النفس
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_08.mp3
صغار النفوس
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_09.mp3
تبرير الزات
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_11.mp3
اهمية البيت
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_12.mp3
الميلاد والمصالحة
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_13.mp3
الملائكة
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_14.mp3
المسيح هو الاساس
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_15.mp3
المجوس
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_16.mp3
الله معنا
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_17.mp3
الله في صلواتك
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_18.mp3
الفكر
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_19.mp3
الطعام الروحي
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_20.mp3
الصوم الكبير
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_21.mp3
الروح القدس وتلاميز المسيح
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_22.mp3
الخير
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_24.mp3
الحق
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_25.mp3
الجسد الممجد
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_26.mp3
الجدية
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_28.mp3
الثمر
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_29.mp3
التناول
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_30.mp3
البركة
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_31.mp3
الباب الضيق
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_32.mp3
الاهتمام بالغير
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_33.mp3
الاساس والبناء
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_34.mp3
الاباء الرسل
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_35.mp3
الجحيم
http://www.traneem.org/Audio/Sermons/H.H. POPE SHENOUDA/2005_Sermons/www.copticnet.com_2005_36.mp3​

*خاص بــــ
جـ†ــروب ربنــ†ــــا موجود على منتديات الكنيسه

شعارنــــ†ــــا 

† كله للخير † ربنــــاموجود † مسيرها تنتهى †*


----------



## KOKOMAN (18 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى يا بنت الانبا رويس
بس لما بدوس على اللينك للتحمل بيطلب اسم وباس ورد ؟؟​


----------



## trank (19 سبتمبر 2008)

مرسىىىىى العظات روعة


----------



## الانبا ونس (23 سبتمبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> مرسىىىىى يا بنت الانبا ونس
> بس لما بدوس على اللينك للتحمل بيطلب اسم وباس ورد ؟؟​


*
جميع العظات تطلب اليوزر نيم و الباسوورد بالترتيب كالاتي
www.copticnet.com اليوزر نيم
copticnet الباسورد
اسمى الانبا ونس 
​*


----------



## candy shop (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لتعبك يا قمر

جارى التحميل​


----------



## ginajoojoo (25 سبتمبر 2008)

مجهود جميل اوى يا انبا ونس..ربنا يبارك اعمالك
ربنا يرجعلنا بابانا شنوده بالسلامة ويرجعه لمحاضراته من جديد​


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

candy shop قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااا لتعبك يا قمر
> 
> جارى التحميل​



*كاندى مرة واحدة كتير علينا منورة يا جميل 

شكراااااااااا ليكى انتى ولتشجيعك الرب يباركك*​


----------



## الانبا ونس (25 سبتمبر 2008)

ginajoojoo قال:


> مجهود جميل اوى يا انبا ونس..ربنا يبارك اعمالك
> ربنا يرجعلنا بابانا شنوده بالسلامة ويرجعه لمحاضراته من جديد​



*امين يسمع منك يسوع يارب امين​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (31 أغسطس 2011)

جارى التحميل


----------

